# Sheepies on sikes?



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright guys, I got married today. Staying at margaritaville, and the new Mrs loves sheepies. If they are biting I may be able to coerce her. Any insight?


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been catching them on cut bluegill at Bobsikes


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Bigballer23 said:


> I've been catching them on cut bluegill at Bobsikes



Damn, so that's a first for me. Sheepshead on cut u bluegill???


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh yeah they eat it up


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Bigballer23 said:


> Oh yeah they eat it up


Are u sure? How do u cut teh baits? strips or big chunks?


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

Strips... Carolina rig them next to the pylons


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Bigballer23 said:


> Strips... Carolina rig them next to the pylons


 
Troll lo lo lo lo....lo lo lo lo


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

lucky said:


> Troll lo lo lo lo....lo lo lo lo


What? I speak American


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bigballer23 said:


> What? I speak American


Wow this guy is a dumba$$ troll. I speak American too but my main language is English.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Pinfish? Hmmm


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you guys proly wont believe this but smash a beer bottle cap over the hook an drop it next to the piling. it's amazing how those sheepies go after it.

jack


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm old greg


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Bigballer23 said:


> Strips... Carolina rig them next to the pylons


Thanks for quick response. I need to try it next time. What kind of hooks you normally use for Sheeppies? How big of a sinker?


----------

